# Norwegian: All of my basic needs were met



## Grefsen

I would like to write the following *p**å norsk.
* 
All of the friends I stayed with in Norway had Wi-Fi and yoga mats so all of my basic needs in life were met.  

Here is my attempt:

Alle de vennene jeg bodde hos i Norge hadde Wi-Fi og yoga matter slik at alle mine grunnleggende behov  i livet møtt.


----------



## Grefsen

Grefsen said:


> Here is my attempt:
> 
> Alle de vennene jeg bodde hos i Norge hadde Wi-Fi og yoga matter slik at alle mine grunnleggende behov  i livet møtt.


Since I posted this yesterday I learned that the use of the term "Wi-Fi" is not as widespread in Norway as I thought it might be.

In any event here is my revision that hopefully someone will have the chance to comment on:

Alle de vennene jeg bodde hos i Norge hadde trådløst nettverk, og yogamatter slik at alle mine grunnleggende behov  i livet ble møtt.


----------



## basslop

Yes, *trådløst nettverk* is a more widespread expression than Wi-Fi.

The end of your sentence *møtt *is not directly wrong but it sounds odd to me. If you use it, it has to be *ble møtt *as you wrote firstly. *Ble ivaretatt *is perhaps better. Even better: *Ble imøtekommet*.  

I thing that *i livet* may be omitted. It is normally implied inn *grunnleggende behov*.

No comma before *og*.

*Alle de vennene jeg bodde hos i Norge hadde trådløst nettverk og yogamatter slik at alle mine grunnleggende behov ble imøtekommet.*


----------



## oskhen

basslop said:


> *Alle de vennene jeg bodde hos i Norge hadde trådløst nettverk og yogamatter slik at alle mine grunnleggende behov ble imøtekommet.*



I think "imøtekommet" sounds weirder than "ivaretatt". But what about "tilfredsstilt"?


----------



## Grefsen

oskhen said:


> I think "imøtekommet" sounds weirder than "ivaretatt". But what about "tilfredsstilt"?


Tusen takk basslop og oskhen for dine forslag.


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> Tusen takk basslop og oskhen for dine forslag.



You're welcome! But if you're addressing more than one person, it would be "deres forslag"


----------



## Grefsen

oskhen said:


> You're welcome! But if you're addressing more than one person, it would be "deres forslag"


Tusen takk for å gjøre korreksjonen oskhen.  Beklager for det elementære feil.


----------



## hanne

Grefsen said:


> Tusen takk for *å gjøre* korreksjonen oskhen.


This looks like a translation of an English -ing form into an infinitive verb.
I don't know if you can do that in general (can't think of any examples right now), but it doesn't work here, and it didn't work in your "Obama receiving..." thread either. You need to find another way around such a sentence - in this case "tusen takk for korreksjonen" is the simplest, alternatively "tusind tak for at du gjorde korrektionen" (please convert to Norwegian spelling yourself  - for the reference the sentence is incorrect in Danish! )


----------



## Grefsen

hanne said:


> This looks like a translation of an English -ing form into an infinitive verb.
> I don't know if you can do that in general (can't think of any examples right now), but it doesn't work here, and it didn't work in your "Obama receiving..." thread either. You need to find another way around such a sentence - in this case "tusen takk for korreksjonen" is the simplest, alternatively "tusind tak for at du gjorde korrektionen" (please convert to Norwegian spelling yourself  - for the reference the sentence is incorrect in Danish! )


Uff da!! 

So it looks like I ended up making yet another *elementære feil *while I was apologizing for the previous mistake I made. 

In any event, I like your suggestion Hanne. 

Tusen takk for korreksjonen!


----------

